# Emergency parking brake not returning!!



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been tasting burning from my car on very short trips and thought it was the clutch but my driver side e-brake is not releasing as it should. i can force it back with my hands but releasing the ebrake handle alone just relieves tension on the cable. no spring back on the lever itself. someone know what to do?








the other side is fine. 
this is a 2002 gti


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Emergency parking brake not returning!! (GiddyGTI)*

Go to the dealer and order the spring, Sorry i dont have the part number, it was posted a while back though


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

HA, I found it, about $3 per side from the dealer








Left side
1K0 615 295
Right Side
1K0 615 296 


_Modified by screwedrrado at 10:03 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

nice man, i have the same problem, thanks a lot for posting part numbers! Was it hard installing those springs? Thanks!


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

sweetness... 
i guess these spring are just added to the levers and originally weren't there?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

hm my ETKA can't find those part numbers...strange.


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_hm my ETKA can't find those part numbers...strange.

2004 Jetta under brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

do i have to open up the caliper to fit this spring? I cant figure out from pic where it exactly goes


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

the picture shows the spring on the outside as an additional attachment to provide force. 
looks like that there are holes on the lever that the spring can attach to


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (GiddyGTI)*

It is done. just for those wondering
this is the part I got... looks different








and this is it installed


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

nice, now it returns correctly and all? you satisfied?


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah it works great.. gives the ebrake handle more tension but not much of a problem. i just hope this isn't a bandaid fix but beats worrying about the my brakes dragging.


----------



## ForeverLow (Feb 25, 2012)

So I Just Went DownStairs I Don't Have Those Springs On My 20thAE
There's Nothing There. 

But Maybe That's Why I Hear A Squeek / Hum / Vibration Once I Release My Parking Brake After It Sits For A Few Hours. 
But I Only Hear It When I Back Up 
It Gets Loud And Embarrassing So I Have To Stop And Push The Brake Pedal To The Floor Then It's Ok. 

I'll Be Looking Into These Springs Thanks Guys.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Parking brakes dragging is usually caused by seized parking brake cables.

If your parking brake brakes are rusty, the spring might help hide the problem for a little while, but the cure is to replace the parking brake cables.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just phoned the local PIRATES (Ontario CA VW) and they quoted me $7.05 each, and the springs are special order.

Which reinforces why I don't buy parts from them (I check every once in a while on prices). they charged me $8.63 for the oil cooler housing o-ring when other people are buying them from other VW Dealers for $4.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

1st VW Parts has a new website address: thevwpartsstore.com.

The springs are priced at $2.87 each, and Zeb said that he'd put them in a padded envelope and drop them in the mail for $3. A total of about $8.74 shipped.

I checked three VW Dealers around here, and I was quoted betweem $5.52 each and $7.17 each plus CA sales tax fo about 9%. Plus, I would have been required to drive to the Dealer and pay in full before the parts were ordered, and drive back to pick them when they arrived. Two trips to any of the VW Dealers would have added between $9 and $18 for gas, making my total cost between $26 and $35.

Guess where I ended up ordering from?


----------

